# i got an tyco brown box brand car



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

i got an tyco brown box brand car and i know they dont make trains anymore but i want to know what it is worth here is a website adress it is the new haven one
http://tycotrain.tripod.com/freightcars/id31.html


----------



## tjcruiser (Jan 10, 2010)

Hey, how about that ... I didn't know there was a website with compiled Tyco train info. Thanks for the link!

My first HO set was Tyco, back around 1970. Ran it as a kid, and just recently have built a 4x8 layout with my sons. And we're still running the Tyco Santa Fe diesel, cars, etc.

I can't offer any tips on your freight car, but check out ebay for similar hits?

TJ


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

The value in Tycos comes from their special billboard and brand models, like the others pictured...the super hero ones go for insane prices.


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

is mine super hero one like


----------



## shaygetz (Sep 23, 2007)

modeltrainhead said:


> is mine super hero one like


They would look like these...

http://tycotrain.tripod.com/freightcars/id34.html


----------



## modeltrainhead (Nov 15, 2009)

oh ok i like mine though i really think $1 was a good buy for it


----------

